
Square Said to File Confidentially for Initial Public Offering - coloneltcb
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-07-24/square-said-to-file-confidentially-for-initial-public-offering
======
whatok
Would be interesting to see what the filing has to say about Dorsey between
his two gigs.

